# openGL works but games don't recognize it.

## Aynjell

Hey, what's wrong with windows CE?  :Razz: 

*ducks*

Okay guys, on a more serious note, glxinfo says I have hardware rendering, so does the X log:

```

This is a pre-release version of the The X.Org Foundation X11.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the The X.Org Foundation "monolithic tree" CVS

repository hosted at http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg/

X Window System Version 6.8.99.15

Release Date: 16 July 2005 + cvs

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.99.15

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo x86_64 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.14-gentoo #10 PREEMPT Mon Oct 31 08:44:12 Local time zone must be set--see x86_64

Build Date: 31 October 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 31 12:59:30 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "CTX CRT"

(**) |   |-->Device "Radeon"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,00e1 card 1043,813f rev a1 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,00e0 card 1043,813f rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,00e4 card 1043,813f rev a1 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,00e7 card 1043,813f rev a1 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,00e7 card 1043,813f rev a1 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,00e8 card 1043,813f rev a2 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,00df card 1043,80a7 rev a2 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,00ea card 1043,812a rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,00e5 card 1043,813f rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,00e2 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,00ed card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5960 card 174b,0260 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,5940 card 174b,0261 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000b (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xff500000 - 0xff5fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xceb00000 - 0xeeafffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0003 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] rev 1, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xff5f0000/16, I/O @ 0xd800/8, BIOS @ 0xff5c0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5940) rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xff5e0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf8000000 to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xff6fb000 - 0xff6fbff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xff6fc000 - 0xff6fcff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xff6ffc00 - 0xff6ffcf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xff6fe000 - 0xff6feff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xff6fd000 - 0xff6fdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xff5e0000 - 0xff5efff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xff5c0000 - 0xff5e0000 (0x20001) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xff5f0000 - 0xff5ffff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe8000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffb0 (0x11) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e480 (0x81) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e900 (0x101) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec00 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00005040 - 0x00005080 (0x41) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x00005040 (0x41) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00005080 - 0x000050a0 (0x21) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d900 (0x101) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xff6fb000 - 0xff6fbff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xff6fc000 - 0xff6fcff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xff6ffc00 - 0xff6ffcf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xff6fe000 - 0xff6feff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xff6fd000 - 0xff6fdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xff5e0000 - 0xff5efff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xff5c0000 - 0xff5e0000 (0x20001) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xff5f0000 - 0xff5ffff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe8000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffb0 (0x11) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e480 (0x81) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e900 (0x101) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec00 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00005040 - 0x00005080 (0x41) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x00005040 (0x41) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00005080 - 0x000050a0 (0x21) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d900 (0x101) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff6fb000 - 0xff6fbff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xff6fc000 - 0xff6fcff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xff6ffc00 - 0xff6ffcf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xff6fe000 - 0xff6feff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xff6fd000 - 0xff6fdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xff5e0000 - 0xff5efff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xff5c0000 - 0xff5e0000 (0x20001) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xff5f0000 - 0xff5ffff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe8000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffb0 (0x11) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e480 (0x81) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e900 (0x101) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec00 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00005040 - 0x00005080 (0x41) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x00005040 (0x41) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00005080 - 0x000050a0 (0x21) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d900 (0x101) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 6.5.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE), ATI Radeon FireGL (R480) GL 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff6fb000 - 0xff6fbff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xff6fc000 - 0xff6fcff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xff6ffc00 - 0xff6ffcf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xff6fe000 - 0xff6feff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xff6fd000 - 0xff6fdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xff5e0000 - 0xff5efff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xff5c0000 - 0xff5e0000 (0x20001) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xff5f0000 - 0xff5ffff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe8000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffb0 (0x11) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e480 (0x81) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e900 (0x101) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec00 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00005040 - 0x00005080 (0x41) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x00005040 (0x41) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00005080 - 0x000050a0 (0x21) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d900 (0x101) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff6fb000 - 0xff6fbff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xff6fc000 - 0xff6fcff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xff6ffc00 - 0xff6ffcf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xff6fe000 - 0xff6feff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xff6fd000 - 0xff6fdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xff5e0000 - 0xff5efff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xff5c0000 - 0xff5e0000 (0x20001) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xff5f0000 - 0xff5ffff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe8000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffb0 (0x11) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e480 (0x81) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e900 (0x101) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec00 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00005040 - 0x00005080 (0x41) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x00005040 (0x41) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00005080 - 0x000050a0 (0x21) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d900 (0x101) IX[B](B)

   [29] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xff5f0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 16 bits stored in 2 bytes (16 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "ColorTiling" "False"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "RenderAccel" "on"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03b0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 565

(II) RADEON(0): Using 6 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(WW) RADEON(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5960)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe0000000

(--) RADEON(0): BIOS at 0xff5c0000

(II) RADEON(0): VideoRAM override ignored, this driver autodetects RAM

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on port 1 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: CTX  Model: 5370  Serial#: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2004  Week: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) RADEON(0): Signal levels configurable

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  CompositeSerration on. V.Sync Pulse req. if CompSync or SyncOnGreen

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 25

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.10

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing not preferred mode in violation of standard!(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.338   greenX: 0.281 greenY: 0.602

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.149 blueY: 0.073   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.297

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 36.0 MHz   Image Size:  310 x 232 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 672  h_sync_end 720 h_blank_end 832 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 481  v_sync_end 484 v_blanking: 509 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 56.2 MHz   Image Size:  310 x 232 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 832  h_sync_end 896 h_blank_end 1048 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 601  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 631 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  310 x 232 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 130 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 72 kHz, PixClock max 110 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=46909632846912; xclk=16600

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): CTX CRT: Using hsync range of 31.50-64.30 kHz

(II) RADEON(0): CTX CRT: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1280x960,CTX CRT) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1280x1024,CTX CRT) mode clock 135MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1280x1024,CTX CRT) mode clock 157.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1600x1200,CTX CRT) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1600x1200,CTX CRT) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1600x1200,CTX CRT) mode clock 189MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1600x1200,CTX CRT) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1600x1200,CTX CRT) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1792x1344,CTX CRT) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1792x1344,CTX CRT) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1856x1392,CTX CRT) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1856x1392,CTX CRT) mode clock 288MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1920x1440,CTX CRT) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1920x1440,CTX CRT) mode clock 297MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1400x1050,CTX CRT) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1400x1050,CTX CRT) mode clock 155.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1920x1440,CTX CRT) mode clock 341.35MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (2048x1536,CTX CRT) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (2048x1536,CTX CRT) mode clock 340.48MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (2048x1536,CTX CRT) mode clock 388.04MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(--) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (330, 250) mm

(--) RADEON(0): DPI set to (78, 78)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) RADEON(0): AGP 4x mode is configured

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xff5f0000 - 0xff5ffff0 (0xfff1) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe8000000 (0x8000001) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xff6fb000 - 0xff6fbff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xff6fc000 - 0xff6fcff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xff6ffc00 - 0xff6ffcf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xff6fe000 - 0xff6feff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xff6fd000 - 0xff6fdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xff5e0000 - 0xff5efff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xe0000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xff5c0000 - 0xff5e0000 (0x20001) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xff5f0000 - 0xff5ffff0 (0xfff1) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe8000000 (0x8000001) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [21] 0   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d900 (0x101) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffb0 (0x11) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e480 (0x81) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e900 (0x101) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec00 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00005040 - 0x00005080 (0x41) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x00005040 (0x41) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00005080 - 0x000050a0 (0x21) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d900 (0x101) IX[B](B)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x8000000)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:00.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x1000e000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x1000e000 to 0x2aaab567e000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f004209 [AGP 0x10de/0x00e1; Card 0x1002/0x5960]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xf0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0x2aaab5680000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xf0101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x2aaab5781000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xf0102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x2aaab5782000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xf0302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0x2aaab5982000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xff5f0000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x700000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x880000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 120832 kb for textures at offset 0xa00000

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7413

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 11

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "logiciink"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "logiciink"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 9

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

But, games like quake 3 disagree, neverball won't run, and all kinds of hell is going on. This DID NOT happen in x86 land, and the only true difference here from there is using x11-drm and latest Xorg (which won't seem to let me use EXA). Any thoughts or ideas?

No bitching about GLXgears not being a benchmark, but some users have older cards and do way better. (I get 250 - 500 and they get 1000 to 1400)

----------

## curtis119

This was split from a thread in Gentoo Chat.

----------

## krinn

Not quite sure as i don't have one but:

drm drivers doesn't provide 3D acceleration

You need ati drivers for that...

Until change, you are using software glx acceleration (yeah, means: NONE) & q3 and thelike game refuse to work with that.

I think <glxinfo | grep direct> should tell yo no.

----------

## d4rk74m4

The open-source DRI drivers do indeed provide 3D acceleration, and have for a long time on <=r200 cards (which according to the log, Aynjell has).

There's even experimental support for r300 in the latest CVS of Mesa, drm and Xorg.  They are possibly even in the Xorg 7.0RC's, but I haven't checked for sure.

Aynjell, I have NFI what's going on there.  To all appearances everything is fine.  The only thing I can think of is that 32-bit apps may have a problem, I'm can't recall if the changes needed for 32-bit DRI with a 64-bit X server were in your version of X.

You don't have EXA because only the modular builds have it (and the monolithic 6.9 version too, but that's not in portage).

----------

## Aynjell

I do have EXA, I can tell because even when running in 3D I couldn't get composite usable. Turned out I was spellling exa out in caps in my config. Putting it in lower case made it do pretty things for me.  :Very Happy: 

Anyway, quake 3 based games don't work too well, and niether does neverball.

Also, last I checked, monolothic 6.9.99.5 or something is in portage. It's hardmasked, though.

----------

